# crush content in video games?



## Altocrack (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah just wondering if anyone knows of any game(s) where the main character(s) is/ are crushed, stomped, or flattened, whether it be by a macro, or anything else.

thanks in advance.  

also if this is in the wrong section, mods feel free to move this...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Resident Evil, don't save Jill. She becomes a sandwich. :V

Early in the game too...


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 13, 2010)

check fchan :V


----------



## Altocrack (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm sorry, i don't know what "fchan" is lol.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 13, 2010)

Altocrack said:


> I'm sorry, i don't know what "fchan" is lol.


please dont look it upp!!!!!  trollin backfireddddd!!!!!


----------



## Runefox (Apr 13, 2010)

Uhh...

... Um. Well. Uh. King's Quest VI has a scene where the main character can get squashed by a slowly lowering ceiling in a catacombs, but... Um...


----------



## WolfieTeen (Apr 13, 2010)

Some of the Oddworld games. I remember the first one the most though


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 13, 2010)

WolfieTeen said:


> Some of the Oddworld games. I remember the first one the most though



yes. yes. yes. yes. yes.

I forgot about Oddworld.   im playing it.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 13, 2010)

*FAP FAP FAP OMG CRUSH FETISH*



Altocrack said:


> yeah just wondering if anyone knows of any game(s) where the main character(s) is/ are crushed, stomped, or flattened, whether it be by a macro, or anything else.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> also if this is in the wrong section, mods feel free to move this...



Goombas.  Mario.  So fucking hot.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: FAP FAP FAP OMG CRUSH FETISH*



Tycho said:


> Goombas.  Mario.  So fucking hot.



^ Epic post.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 13, 2010)

WHAT IS THIS?

Well Resident evil's 4 and 5 have traps where you have to run and failing to do so leads to you being crushed by falling statues. 5's is probably more visible I don't know but seriously... why?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 13, 2010)

Is this some kind of fetish now?


----------



## Tycho (Apr 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Is this some kind of fetish now?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: FAP FAP FAP OMG CRUSH FETISH!*

Oh god.

A topic about a fetish?

Oh god.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


>



LMFAO


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 13, 2010)

ZA WARUDO!

WRYYYYYYYYYY!

*steamroller*


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't see why this interests you, but whatever. Halo 3, just go in to forge and drop a tank or something on top of someone and watch their body go flying off the map.


----------



## Rai Toku (Apr 14, 2010)

Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga I think it is, you get skills for Luigi to smash Mario into a mini Mario and one for Mario to smash Luigi into the ground.

Other than that, I'm unaware of any beneficial crushing in games.

And the only other crushing I know of is near the end of Breath of Fire 2, when one of your teammates, Rand, holds two walls from blocking the path, so the rest of the team can continue chasing the evil priest. His mother then comes along, knocks him to the side the team went to, then holds the walls for a few moments to say goodbye to her son, and how proud she is. Rand turns away at the last moment, crying, and after a moment, rushes to rejoin the team, newly inspired to slaughter the evil priest.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


>



Pretty much.



Shiralith said:


> I don't see why this interests you, but whatever. Halo 3, just go in to forge and drop a tank or something on top of someone and watch their body go flying off the map.



Yup.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 14, 2010)

I will let you know right now that the OP is a sick, sick little monkey and has some serious fucking issues.

That said, the continue screen in Final Fight 3 might do it for you, even though there's no actual crushing.

You still weird the hell out of me. I mean, seriously.


----------



## Riley (Apr 14, 2010)

Shadow of the Colossus?  Just like...don't do anything and I'm sure one of the things will step on you.

Why did I answer this oh god now I'm going to feel sick all day.


----------



## Chak (Apr 14, 2010)

I sure hope OP isn't going to be fapping to these suggestions... 

Damn furries.... :I


----------



## xcliber (Apr 14, 2010)

OP, go jump in front of a steamroller. soo HAWT


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 14, 2010)

Why OP, Why?


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 14, 2010)

Chak said:


> I sure hope OP isn't going to be fapping to these suggestions...
> 
> Damn furries.... :I



That's a disturbing thought...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 14, 2010)

Crushing is one of the things I fear most... if it's from above, your SPINE will collapse onto itself... D:

Grey Fox gets stomped in Metal Gear Solid: Twin Snakes. It's horrible.


----------



## Kampfisken (Apr 14, 2010)

Doom 1 && Doom 2.

OH MURR IMP SLUSH
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSyMeqPWRus

Not.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 14, 2010)

There's a crush death in the gore-tastic Demonophobia, but I don't think there's an english patch for it so good luck finding it.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 14, 2010)

google "crush kitten"

That is the reality of your gross fetish.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 14, 2010)

Clayton said:


> google "crush kitten"
> 
> That is the reality of your gross fetish.



Is it that woman with the high heels..?


----------



## Tycho (Apr 14, 2010)

Clayton said:


> google "crush kitten"
> 
> That is the reality of your gross fetish.





Harebelle said:


> Is it that woman with the high heels..?



OH GOD DO NOT WANT


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Is it that woman with the high heels..?



C:
Yep!

crunchcrunchcrunch
huhughghghgmurrrr


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 14, 2010)

OP, please die.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 14, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> OP, please die.



Highfive


----------



## Chmat (Apr 14, 2010)

Children games, and the goorespewing bloodfests.

End of story


----------



## WolfieTeen (Apr 14, 2010)

There's also Heart of Darkness for the PS1


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 16, 2010)

Mother 3

You can get a game over from running into a ball statue making it crush you.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Is it that woman with the high heels..?


The mere thought is making me feel sick.


----------

